# Craftsman 917.289213 Oil Squirting Issue w/Pic



## pmcder9902 (Sep 9, 2018)

I have a Craftsman model 917.289213 42" lawn mower and I had the hood up today and when I shut it off, a second or two later, a little oil shot out of the drain tube. There are two yellow items in the pic. The one at the top left is the dip stick and the one at the bottom is the drain tube. I made sure the cap was secured on the drain tube and tried several times with the same results. I then checked to see if there was too much oil but it's at the correct level. Thoughts on why it's doing this? Thank you.


----------



## pmcder9902 (Sep 9, 2018)

While the top of the hose is seated correctly, there are two small vent holes in the top. When the tractor shuts off, it's coming out of the two small holes. My guess is if I had the top unscrewed, a substantial amount of oil would come out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum pmcder! Are you sure you aren't losing trace amounts through these holes as the engine is running?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it coming out just right at the bottom of the yellow cap? I wonder if a fine screen or felt is supposed to be present?


----------



## pmcder9902 (Sep 9, 2018)

I wondered if there was supposed to be something under the cap as well. I'll have too look at the parts manual. I am not seeing oil come out while running and the oil measures consistently. It just blows out a teaspoon of oil or so out of the cap when it shuts off.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Briggs and Stratton switched to an updated oil drain tube that solves that issue. It now uses a horizontal valve and twist and lock tube that requires a short transparent tube purchased separately to drain the oil.


----------



## pmcder9902 (Sep 9, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Briggs and Stratton switched to an updated oil drain tube that solves that issue. It now uses a horizontal valve and twist and lock tube that requires a short transparent tube purchased separately to drain the oil.


Any idea of a part number? Thank you.


----------



## pmcder9902 (Sep 9, 2018)

Is this the part? According to what I can tell, they're a pain to install.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/part-number/181654/0071/917.html


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Similar, but the two piece units are easier to install if it is a tight fit. If you have a Briggs & Stratton dealer handy chat with them. 
This is the half that screws into the block:









Then the other half that clips over the first:


----------

